

TANGO: Conversion rate to paying customer is 4X higher on iPhone vs. Android - beatle
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/01/16/why-iphone-shoppers-buy-more-apps/

======
viana007
Another point is the return of the payment in the Android Market, many users
just want to test the app, which was more difficult in the App Store.

